# Sapelo Island Hog Hunt 2017



## michaelmiracle (Feb 6, 2017)

I am planning to do this sign-in hog hunt the first full week in March. Is this hunt normally very well attended? Any info/advice would be appreciated. I know the island quite well and have hunted multiple times on the fall quota hunts, just not this unsupported spring hog hunt. Also, I will have my boat and might be willing to assist with transport to Moses Hammock if someone has a need.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 7, 2017)

We've done it 2 years ago but we took the ferry and stayed in a house of a friend. We never saw any other hunters till we were leaving.


----------



## secerator (Feb 8, 2017)

*Sapelo first hunt*

Going with 2 friends for about 3 days. I don't know all the details of the hunt yet, but I'm researching all I can on the net before we get there. 
One of my friends been there before. 

Where can I find more info about the March hog hunt on Sapelo? Dates, rules, what is different than the other earlier hunts?


----------



## michaelmiracle (Feb 9, 2017)

I think there's some threads on here somewhere about that hunt. Near as I can tell, the biggest difference in this hunt and the quota hunts they do in the fall are that this one...the sign in hog hunt...is unsupported by the DNR guys. Which means no generator (or fresh water), no hauling you to your spot or hauling your kill back to camp. Lots of walking. Pretty much you're on your own along with the other hunters. Which would be pretty cool if you're really into planning for it and roughing it.
The hunt is March 1-15. I think regular WMA rules apply; hunter orange, no baiting, no night hunting, no dogs, etc.


----------



## Shanewomack1234 (Feb 9, 2017)

So can anybody attend this hunt as long as they sign-in?


----------



## michaelmiracle (Feb 11, 2017)

Shanewomack1234 said:


> So can anybody attend this hunt as long as they sign-in?


Yes sir.


----------



## secerator (Feb 28, 2017)

We should be there on Thu (March 2nd).
This time of the year, are there mosquitoes, snakes? I'd rather not wear my snake boots as there will be a lot of walking. 

Temps:
Thu: 65/47
Fri: 69/48
Sat: 60/53

Also not sure if I should take my climber or not...

I have a cooler about 100qt. It has wheels on one end. Will it be allowed on the ferry?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 1, 2017)

secerator said:


> We should be there on Thu (March 2nd).
> This time of the year, are there mosquitoes, snakes? I'd rather not wear my snake boots as there will be a lot of walking.
> 
> Temps:
> ...





Sand gnats will be worse than mosquitos, Take some skin so soft to help with them and of course a thermocell. Yes you can take the cooler on the ferry. You will probably have to pay for a ride to the campsite so take some cash. There is a small store on the island also. It has very minimal stuff tho. I would pay the driver to comeback and check in with ya at a predetermined time. Good luck!!


----------

